
UPS is working on a fleet of 50 custom-built electric delivery trucks - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/22/ups-is-working-on-a-fleet-of-50-custom-built-electric-delivery-trucks/?ncid=rss&utm_source=tctwreshare&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&sr_share=twitter
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16439246](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16439246)

130+ points

